# Sad news: our member b-y has passed away



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Such sad news. B-Y's contributions to Bimmerfest encouraged many of us to enjoy some of the best experiences of our lives. He will be missed but not forgotten.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

JSpira said:


> Perhaps we should rename the wiki after him?... after pondering this for 30 seconds, I have dedicated the wiki in his memory.


:thumbup: Like


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SD Z4MR said:


> Very sorry to hear this news. Yale and his wife traveled extensively in Europe and he made major contributions to this forum and to the Wiki, apparently for many years before I discovered Bimmerfest. He will be missed.
> 
> In November last year Jon Shafer announced a tour of the Port Hueneme VDC and lots of people signed up for it, including Yale. The only problem was that Yale had recently taken a tumble down a flight of stairs and wouldn't be able to drive from Berkeley. He still very much wanted to go and said that he would fly into LAX on Friday with his wife if someone could pick them up. Since my wife and I were driving up to Oxnard from San Diego on Friday evening, and driving practically right by LAX, we offered to pick them up. His wife became unavailable some time before the trip so he made the trip alone. We were quite surprised to see what condition was when in we got to LAX. Even though this happened several weeks earlier, he looked like he had just been mugged and required the use of a cane. I'm probably at least 10-15 years younger than him and I wouldn't have made the trip in that condition. We all stayed at the Courtyard Marriott in Oxnard that night, met for breakfast in the morning, and he rode with us to the VDC.
> 
> ...


He is the one who get a bicycle and one "free" ticket from Chief of Police.
RIP B-Y!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I've been thinking about b-y this weekend - a lot.

Does anyone (besides me) know how he ended up with the screenname "b-y".

Hint: the answer is not that this is the inverse of his initials, even though that is also the case.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Rest well


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Very sad news. 
You will be missed...


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Like Tom, I was delighted to get to meet Yale at the VPC Tour last Fall. I was even happier that he seemed to have been looking forward to meeting me as well. A real gentleman who will be missed. I appreciate Jonathan dedicating the Wiki to his memory.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

As I recall he won the Port Hueneme Chief of Police's "Get out of Speeding Free" card, as well. I hope he did not suffer. RIP.


----------



## desertpilot (Mar 15, 2012)

Very sad news indeed; I always enjoyed his posts.

From what I can tell from his posts and the posts here, however, b-y lived a fantastic, full life. I hope that when my time comes, I hope I have as much to show for my life as he did.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Sad news indeed. B-Y, you will be missed.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, that's some sad news. b-y was always a helpful member of our community here.


----------



## jel014 (Jul 19, 2009)

B-y, was extremely helpful to my family when we planned our first Euro Delivery Trip. 

RIP B-Y, we will miss you.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I wanted to bump this up because it's been a drop over one year since b-y went to the BMW Welt in the sky.

There are so many things - esp. the wiki - that remind me of him and a post just now by *Dunderhi* really made me think of his posts.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

JSpira said:


> I wanted to bump this up because it's been a drop over one year since b-y went to the BMW Welt in the sky.
> 
> There are so many things - esp. the wiki - that remind me of him and a post just now by *Dunderhi* really made me think of his posts.


Thank you!


----------

